# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  حرف واحد يدمر كمبيوترك..

## أختكم في الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




الـسـلام عليـكـم



كلنا لانستغنى عن محرك البحث جوجل ......... 
رغم كل التحذيرات منه إلا أننا مازلنا نستعمله........ 
لاننا مقتنعين تمام القتناع انه لايوجد افضل من جوجل ......... 
بل ان البعض وضعه الصفحة الرئيسيه........ 
كمانعلم ان عنوان جوجل هو....... 

www.google.com 

لكن مالايعلمة الأغلبية 
انه بإضافة حرف واحد لهذا العنوان 
يصبح جهازك ملجأ للفيروسات 
هذا الحرف هو حرف k 
إذا كتب حرف k بعد حرف g الثانيه 
أي بدلا من ان نكتب 
google نكتب googkle 
ونفتح الرابط اللذي يوجد به حرف k 
علينا ان نعلم اننا ارتكبنا خطأ كبير بحق جهازنا 
فهذا الحرف اللذي اضفناه سيجعل من جهازنا ملجا للفيروسات 
من ابسطها إلى اعضمها........... 

لذلك يجب ان نتاكد من كتابة الرابط الصحيح لجوجل 
ونحذر من اي رسالة او موضوع وضع رابط جوجل بإضافة k 
ويقول لنا هذه نسخة متقدمه من جوجل او هذا موقع افضل 
او إلى ماهنالك لأن من سيقول لكم هذا تأكدوا انه يريد ان يدمر جهازكم


وللامانة منقوول

أختكم في الله

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (05-14-2011), 

عبدالله خليف (06-30-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*

*بارك الله فيك على النقل الموفق ...*

*جزاك الله الف خير على التحذير ..*

*يعطيك الله العافيه ..*

*وبنتظار جديدك ..* 

*كل المودة*

----------


## فاضل علي

مشكور على المعلومه  الجميله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*يسلمووو  خيه عالخبر*
* وترى اني من اللي مخلين جوجل الصفحه الرئيسيه*

----------


## hope

مشكوورة خيتو على التحذير وحتى اني بعد مخلية جوجل صفحة رئيسية

ويعطيك الله الف عااافية خيتو

تحياتي

حور

----------


## كرزة

مشكورة على المعلومة

----------


## أختكم في الله

شكرا لكم جميــعا على مروركم..

أختكم فــ تحياتي ــي الله

----------


## صمت الجروح

مشكورة خيوه 
عالمعلومة


ربي يسلمكِ ويعطيكِ العافيه 





صمتـ الجروح ..

----------


## أختكم في الله

شكرا على مروركِ صمت الجروح..

----------


## حسين555

*مشكوره وجك الله خير تودني اعرف عن هالمعلومه المفيده*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

مشكورة يعطيك الف عافية على النقل

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*يسلموووووو*
*اختي*
*وفقك الله الى كل خير*
*وتقبلي مروري*
*اختكِ: الامووره*

----------


## ward roza <3

وحتى اني ع طووول اول ماادخل جوجل الصفحة الرئيسية

----------


## حسسينو

يسلمووو على المعلومه الحلوه 

يعطيش العافيه خيتي لاعدمنا جديدك 

بحفظ الباري عز وجل

----------


## فارس المنتظر

احسن في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## علي عبد الباري

شكرا على المعلومة تحياتي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اول مره ادري .. يسلمو على الطرح المفيد 
*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------

